# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Vetja Dhe Te Tjeret

## green

Sa mundoheni te kuptoni arsyet qe e shtyjne dike te bej dicka. Kjo eshte e rendesishme, edhe pse fare mire mund te gjykosh rezultatin e asaj qe ka ndodhur pa u lodhur me detajet.

Pra, a mundoheni te futeni ne boten e tjetrit?

p.s. Personat qe te bejne te ndihesh rehat jane ata qe vihen ne pozitat e tjetrit. Sa te prirur jeni per t'iu dhene te tjereve te njejten rehati..?

----------


## StormAngel

Kam natyre egoiste, te cilen hezitoj ta pranoj, por me ka ndodhur qe shpesh here kur kam menduar qe ju jap rehati te tjereve me eshte kthyer nje doze mos kenaqesie nga ana e tyre dhe pasi i kam pyetur se ku qendron puna, kam pa se ndonjehere edhe kur perpiqem te ndihmoj e bej me pretendime egoiste dhe qe une te jem pike se pari i kenaqur nga ajo qe bej dhe jo personit te cilit ose i kam ndihmuar apo gjetiu. Duke u nisur nga kjo, koheve te fundit jam pak sa me tolerant ne futje te vetes ne problemet e perditshme (cilat do lloji qofshin ato) dhe ju jap me shumi liri te tjereve qe te bejne kerkesat e tyre dhe ne fakt te sqarohen per ate cka i mundon.
Mendoj se keshtu eshte me mire, dhe tek e fundit edhe ndihmen kur do e ofroj do e ofroj per shkak te asaj se ma kane kerkuar dhe jo per shkak se une jam me superior per moment dhe mund t`ju ndihmoj.  :buzeqeshje: 

Secili ka boten e vet dhe rende eshte te futesh ne boten e tjetrit, vetem neqoftese e ke shume te afert, mirepo edhe ne kete bote qe ndani, duhet te kete nje perqindje, apo nje kontinent  :ngerdheshje:  i quajtur privaci dhe qe i takon individit.

Them qe tentoj te jem sa me "cool" qe mundem, dhe mos jem person i bajatshem dhe t`i lej te tjeret te kenaqen ne sende qe ndoshta une nuk i preferoj. Eshte gjithcka mirekuptim qe krijohet nga pervojat ditore qe ke.  :buzeqeshje: 
Te dish se si eshte te gjendesh ne kepucet e tjetrit kerkon shume pervoje dhe kerkon mirekuptim te madh, dhe jo gjithmone ajo qe neve mendojme se eshte me e mire ta bejme per moment eshte pergjigja e sakte.

Mendimi im ky, edhe pse pyetja eshte pak sa me gjenerale. 
Sidoqofte, teme e mire.

----------


## Prototype

> Sa mundoheni te kuptoni arsyet qe e shtyjne dike te bej dicka. Kjo eshte e rendesishme, edhe pse fare mire mund te gjykosh rezultatin e asaj qe ka ndodhur pa u lodhur me detajet.
> 
> Pra, a mundoheni te futeni ne boten e tjetrit?
> 
> p.s. Personat qe te bejne te ndihesh rehat jane ata qe vihen ne pozitat e tjetrit. Sa te prirur jeni per t'iu dhene te tjereve te njejten rehati..?


Kam natyre shuem analitike sidomos kur vjen puna tek njerezit kam qef ti studjoj te mosoj patterns of their behaviour psh ka njerez qe vene te njejtat ide ne pune per gjera te ndryshme sepse eshte e veshtire te dalin nga  natyra e tyre duke u sjelle keshtu gabim ne disa situata sepse cdo situate do ate sjelljen apo zhdervjelltesine e vete mendoj un ka dhe raste kur persistenca punon per dike por jo per nje tjeter varet nga stili i tyre si e shrephin kete sjellje ..
une mundohem tu krijoj rehat atyre njerezve q ei kuptoj dhe i dua dhe i besoj dhe me te culet me haet tipi apo muabeti , ndonjehere jan disa nejrez qe sdo gje qe te besh ste shkon tipi fare keshtu qe eshte mire tu shmangesh para se te lidnin konflikte   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

"_Sa_ mundoheni te kuptoni arsyet qe e shtyjne dike te beje dicka?"

... aq sa perpiqem te kuptoj arsyet prapa veprimeve te mia, gjithnje në presupozim se eksperiencat/ideologjite e njerezve ngjasojne. Pra, hyrja në boten e dikujt tjeter eshte e kushtetezuar.

----------


## BvizioN

> Sa mundoheni te kuptoni arsyet qe e shtyjne dike te bej dicka. Kjo eshte e rendesishme, edhe pse fare mire mund te gjykosh rezultatin e asaj  qe vihen ne pozitat e tjetrit.



Teme interesante Green,me pelqen.

Te them te drejten kam veshtiresi ne kete drejtim.Kuptoj arsyen qe e shtyn nje fukara te mbytur ne borgje te kryje aktin e vetevrasjes.Kuptoj arsyen qe e shtyn nje te influencuar nga droga te vjedhe diqka te qmuar dhe ta shese per $ 5 vetem sa per te marre nje doze.Ne shume raste arrij qe ta ve veten time ne pozicionin e tjetrit dhe te mendoj se si do kisha reaguar po te kisha qene une ne te tille pozicion.Anglezet thone te kuptosh problemet te tjetrit duhet ta vendosesh veten ne kepucet te tij (ne themi ne pozicionin e tij/saj.

Po e kam veshtire te tregoj ne menyre te dukshme *empathy* (eshte turp po nuk e di se qfjale perdorim ne Shqipetaret per Empathy)
Dhe kur nje akt i dukujt nuk me pelqen edhe pse ne mbrendesi e kuptoj arsyjen prapseprap nuk tregoj tolerance karshi.
Fjala vjen..lypesit.Edhe pse pak a shume e kuptoj arsyen dhe e imagjinoj veten time ne nje situate te tille prapseprap nuk u fal asnje monedhe jo se jam kurrnac (qe faktikisht nuk jam) po thjesht sepse nuk bie dakort me ate lloj zanati.

Po ka raste te tjera qe as mund ti kuptoj dhe as nuk mund ta imagjinoj veten time ne te tille pozicion,si psh vrasesit seriale,pedofilia,dhunuesit etj.

Z.i.M

----------


## helene

Me vjen shume natyrale te kuptoj te tjeret dhe gjithshka i ka shtyre ne veprimet e tyre, vetem se kuptoj s'do te thote justifikoj apo pranoj sjelljet dhe veprimet, keshtuqe s'eshte e thene qe ta bej personin te ndihet rehat, me perpara ndodhte shpesh sepse kur kuptoja zere se njesoj kisha pranuar veprimet, tani kam filluar te shof edhe faktin qe jo cdo veprim qe ka nje arsye eshte i pranueshem. E vetmja gje qe mendoj se i ben njerezit te ndihen rehat eshte qe s'paragjykoj thjesht prej veprimit.

----------


## Anisela

Arsyetimi,eshte sekret i te kuptuarit!!!

----------


## gurl

> Pra, a mundoheni te futeni ne boten e tjetrit?


Po nese ate njeri e njoh mire... dhe ndonjehere dhe kur nuk e njoh por thjesht e ndjej. Arrij deri diku tia parashikoj dhimbjen dhe gezimin dhe ta ndaj me te dhe per kete shume njerez me hapen dhe me thone se s'mendojne. Megjithate, s'para i le te tjeret te futen ne boten time. Mbase s'u besoj sa duhet.

----------


## citizen insane

nganjehere degjoj shume, saqe kur kam nevoje te flas nuk me lene lol.

te vihesh ne pocionin e tjetrit eshte krejtesisht e pamundur. une them qe e rendesishme eshte ta lesh tjetrin te jete vetja kur eshte ne pranine tende. kjo them qe eshte me e arritshme se empatia. te jesh ne nje fare menyre nje pasqyre qe relekton nje imazh disi te perpunuar te tjetrit. sigurisht qe eshte e veshtire dhe kerkon mendje te hapura, me mure te uleta paragjykimesh.


anisela, mund te shtjellosh me teper arsyetimin tend?

----------


## Anisela

Arsyetimi....Analiza qe i ben menyres se shprehjes, se menduarit dhe llogjikes te personit qe do te kuptosh.....Pra me nje fjale te arsyetosh....te vihesh vete ne rolin e personit ne fjale, dhe te mendosh pasojat dhe deshirat....

----------


## TiLoNcE

populli thot
*o njeriu me mend,provoje ne kurrizin tend*

ket gjo e thoshte gjyshja ime,njeri shume i urt dhe  i dashur,qe kurre sparagjykonte njeri.

po te mendojme te gjith keshtu,cdo gjo do ishte shum mo e leht dhe e bukur..
un  them se kjo varet
1.nga c'ka ndodhur konkretisht 
dhe sidomos 
2.sa na PREK ne dhe interesat tona kjo ngjarje apo veprim

Jemi me tolerus ,gjakftohte kur vjen puna per dicka  qe ska te boj  me ne personalisht...

Pa haruar dhe temperamentin  e njerzve  :buzeqeshje: 


kshu kshu

----------


## Snow^White

> "_Sa_ mundoheni te kuptoni arsyet qe e shtyjne dike te beje dicka?"
> 
> ... aq sa perpiqem te kuptoj arsyet prapa veprimeve te mia, gjithnje në presupozim se eksperiencat/ideologjite e njerezve ngjasojne. Pra, hyrja në boten e dikujt tjeter eshte e kushtetezuar.



Me pelqeu teper mendimi juaj bashkohem me kete mendim!

----------


## Piranha

te hysh ne rrobat e tjetrit eshte gjeja me e veshtire dhe me e komplikuar qe une kam hasur ndonjehere.....ndryshon nga njeriu ne njeri dhe po nuk e njohe rrenjesisht nje person eshte gati e pamundur ta kuptosh.....
shume persona mendojne se te zgjidhin nje problem ose veshtiresi duke te sugjeruar "rrugen e drejte", por njohin vetem nje ane te medaljes, ate qe duket me sy te lire....problemi i dukshem eshte sa 1/10 e problemit teresor.... ne shumicen e rasteve ne jemi ne konflikt te perhershem me vetveten dhe nuk ka vend per nje trup tjeter qe merr pozicionin tend....kur nuk njohim akoma vetveten, si mund te pretendojme te njohim apo te gjykojme tjetrin ????
une si person perpiqem te kuptoj arsyet minimale dhe nuk i futem ne thelb nje veprimi apo nje problemi te tjetrit.....

----------

